# Is she a cellophane butterfly?



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

Someone selling her and I know her fins are damaged but she looks reallllly pretty to me I am wondering if ths is considered a cellophane butterfly


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

No, it isn't a cellophane, or a butterfly. It is a multicolour. Cellophanes have CLEAR fins and almost translucent bodies:










Butterfly bettas have a distinct band of colour around their fins that match their bodies, like this:










I hope this helps you. You can find real cellophane butterfly bettas but it can be very difficult to find them.


----------



## Poro (Jan 3, 2015)

Ah thanks! I'm looking if there is a special term for bettas that have the "cellophane" ring before the opaque color.. sort of like a reverse butterfly. I dont know the term for the color pattern. Sorry. Thats why I got excited when I saw this betta as a halfmoon non-plakat with the clear band.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Looks like someone may be trying to recreate the Tutweiler butterfly?

Original was a Cambodian body, clear inner butterfly band, red (colored) middle band, and a white outer band. 

Gorgeous pattern no matter what.


----------

